# New Archer need help



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ar.chery05 said:


> Hey I am starting to get into Bow hunting and i would like some help on finding a good bow package.
> 
> if you could help that would be greatly appreciated. thanks


http://www.huntersfriend.com/finalize.htm

Click the link
and lots of basics are covered.


----------

